# tener / llevar



## Allyson

Hola a todos:
¿que diferencia existe entre llevar y tener algo? Por ejemplo, ¿por qué se dice llevar gafas y no tener gafas o llevar bigotes y no tener bigotes?
Gracias


----------



## coquis14

Me imagino que depende del contexto y la región , acá no se usa "llevar" habitualmente en ese contexto. Una dferencia clara es que "llevar" implica tener la prenda puesta - LLeva gorra y zapatillas - y tener implica posesión , pero no es necesario que lleve la posesión encima - tiene gorra y zapatillas (puestas o en su casa)-.
Es algo díficil de explicar , tal vez alguien lo exprese mejor que yo.

Saludos


----------



## Jhoanus

Generalmente, llevar está más relacionado a "usar", lo cual da la sensacion de que es por un momento determinado. Mientras que "tener" refiere a algo permanente.

Llevar gafas, es que en ese momento estás usandolas, quizás sean oscuras. Tner gafas, dice que por algún problema de vista, siempre usas tus lentes correctivos....

Saludos


----------



## Estopa

Al menos en España es mucho más usual decir que alguien "tiene bigote" a que "lleva bigote"


----------



## 0scar

Se dice _usar anteojos/lentes_ y _tener bigote._
Los anteojos _se_ _llevan _en el bolsillo cuando no se usan_._


----------



## las cosas facilitas

se dice como quieras decirlo.
Es muy común decir 'llevo bigote' o 'llevo gafas'.
Bigote siempre lo tengo, pero cuando no me afeito crece más y 'llevo bigote'.
Además, acepción de 'llevar'
*8. *tr. Tener, estar provisto de algo.    

Por cierto tengo gafas,las uso y ahora mismo las llevo puestas.

saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Suscribo todo lo que ha dicho _las cosas facilitas_.

Además, _tener bigote_*s, *tiene un sentido figurado:



> *tener *alguien* bigotes**.*
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Tener tesón y constancia en sus resoluciones, y no dejarse manejar fácilmente.


----------



## mirx

En México no usamos "llevar", sino "traer" y se usa casi con todo, aunque para las cosas "permanentes" como los bigotes o el estilo de cabello usamos "tener".

¿Cuál de los tres era Juan?
El que _traía _la chamarra azul.


----------



## Raf100

¡Hola a todos!
Decidme por favor que forma suena más natural en español:
*Pedro lleva barba y bigote.*
o
*Pedro tiene barba y bigote.*

¡Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## cynvero

En Argentina, "Pedro tiene barba y bigote", sin dudas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## lady jekyll

Aquí, en España, se emplean las dos formas.

Saludos.


----------



## balduino

Las dos formas, como han dicho, aunque diría que se usa más "lleva barba". Y si la lleva desde hace poco, se suele decir: "Pedro se ha dejado barba".


----------



## lady jekyll

balduino said:


> Las dos formas, como han dicho, aunque diría que se usa más "lleva barba". Y si la lleva desde hace poco, se suele decir: "Pedro se ha dejado barba".



Sí, "lleva barba" es más usual.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá: Pedro tiene/trae barba y bigote.

Pedro se dejó la barba y el bigote, si es novedad que los use.


----------



## Raf100

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Marcin1985

Hola

Veo una imagen de un unos alemans con la cerveza en la mano. 
?Que verbo deberia usar? tener o llevar?

Veo a unos alemans que _tienen / llevan_ una cerveza en la mano.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Marcin1985 said:


> Hola
> 
> Veo una imagen de un unos alemans con la cerveza en la mano.
> ?Que verbo deberia usar? tener o llevar?
> 
> Veo a unos alemans que _tienen / llevan_ una cerveza en la mano.
> 
> Saludos


¿Se mueven?: llevan.
¿No se mueven?: tienen, sostienen, sujetan...


----------



## Peón

Concuerdo con *Agró*, siempre que sean *alemanes.*

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

> *llevar.*
> (Del lat. _levāre_, levantar).
> *8.* tr. Tener, estar provisto de algo


Cualquiera de las dos formas puede usarse, pero es más frecuente la primera:
'Veo a unos aleman*e*s que _*tienen* _una cerveza en la mano.'

La segunda forma:
'Veo a unos aleman*e*s que _*llevan*_ una cerveza en la mano', sería preferible para indicar que están transportando la cerveza de un lugar a otro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo usaría, como Agró, *sostener* o el simple *tener*, si es una imagen estática, y *llevar* o *portar* si es imagen en movimiento.


----------



## Pinairun

Y para hacerlo más sencillo, también se podría prescindir del verbo: Unos alemanes con una cerveza en la mano.
Tanto si se mueven como si no.


----------



## MAZA

Tengo una duda ¿se dice llevar o tener el pelo corto/largo? No es error decir "tiene le pelo largo", verdad?


----------



## Jonno

Puede decirse de las dos formas, pero se usa más "tiene" cuando por lo general su pelo es corto/largo, y "lleva" cuando lo suele cambiar con más frecuencia.

Es decir, yo *tengo* el pelo corto porque siempre lo llevo así.
Mi mujer *lleva* el pelo corto porque, normalmente, su pelo es más largo, pero se lo ha cortado recientemente.

No es una norma muy estricta, pero más o menos es lo que yo entendería cuando me dicen tiene/lleva el pelo corto/largo


----------



## Pinairun

Jonno said:


> Puede decirse de las dos formas, pero se usa más "tiene" cuando por lo general su pelo es corto/largo, y "lleva" cuando lo suele cambiar con más frecuencia.
> 
> Es decir, yo *tengo* el pelo corto porque siempre lo llevo así.
> Mi mujer *lleva* el pelo corto porque, normalmente, su pelo es más largo, pero se lo ha cortado recientemente.
> 
> No es una norma muy estricta, pero más o menos es lo que yo entendería cuando me dicen tiene/lleva el pelo corto/largo



Tengo una amiga que *tiene *el pelo rubio y *siempre *lo *lleva * largo.
Yo no sé si podemos decir que el pelo de una persona* es* corto o largo, todo depende de si se lo corta o se lo deja crecer.
Podríamos decir que lo *tiene *(de forma natural) rubio, moreno, castaño, negro, rizado, liso, suave... 
Pero que lo* lleva *corto, largo, teñido, etc., según la moda.


----------



## ErOtto

... o lo tiene recogido, cuando no lo lleva suelto


----------



## Jonno

No sé si se puede decir... Pero se dice tiene/lleva el pelo corto/largo. Lo que dices tiene sentido, pero como lo otro se usa la explicación que le puedo dar es esa: el uso habitual de un corte de pelo se convierte en cualidad intrínseca, como si fuera rubio o rizado


----------



## MAZA

Según las explicaciones que me estais dando yo entonces no se lo marcaría error a un estudiante si me escribiera "La chica tiene el pelo largo".

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, eso depende de lo estricto que se quiera ser con el idioma


----------



## JCA-

menos mal que yo me quedé calvo


----------



## ErOtto

JCA- said:


> menos mal que yo me quedé calvo



Entonces es que *tienes *la frente ancha... o *llevas *el pelo *suelto *
Perdón, sin ánimo de ofender... pero es que 'viene al pelo'  

Pienso que la manera de *llevar *el pelo es accesoria (es decir, no califica al pelo en sí)... se lleva suelto, recogido, con trenzas, con mechas, tintado, decolorado...
Del mismo modo, *tener *califica el pelo en sí... se tiene el pelo rubio, moreno... o no se tiene (como en el caso de JCA - perdón otra vez )... y se *tiene *corto o largo.
Igual que si se *tiene *(por naturaleza) el pelo ondulado, se puede *llevar *liso (porque se ha alisado) o *llevar *el pelo caoba o chocolate, porque se *tiene *rubio.

Lo dejo aquí, que más que _aclarar _(no el pelo), lo estoy _enredando _más (tampoco el pelo)... ¡uff. qué complicado!


----------



## JCA-

no te preocupes ErOtto, generlamente *llevo* cachucha,


----------



## ErOtto

JCA- said:


> no te preocupes ErOtto, generlamente *llevo* cachucha,



¿No *tienes* sombreros? 
Me alegro que te lo hayas tomado tan bien.


----------



## mch55

Hola, 
Tengo otra pregunta... 
¿Es incorrecto decir "la chica tiene una camiseta blanca" para referirse a que se la lleva puesta?
Me suena raro, me parece que si la tienes está en tu armario, no la llevas puesta pero, a lo mejor estoy siendo quisquillosa y sí que se dice así también. ¿Me podéis ayudar?


----------



## Natalinya

mch55 said:


> Hola,
> Tengo otra pregunta...
> ¿Es incorrecto decir "la chica tiene una camiseta blanca" para referirse a que se la lleva puesta?
> Me suena raro, me parece que si la tienes está en tu armario, no la llevas puesta pero, a lo mejor estoy siendo quisquillosa y sí que se dice así también. ¿Me podéis ayudar?


En mi humilde opinión podrías decirlo así si estás describiendo una fotografía, por ejemplo. Sin embargo, incluso en este caso preferiría usar el verbo llevar.
— ¿Cuál de las chicas de la foto es tu hermana?
— La que tiene/lleva una camiseta blanca.

Fuera de contexto nunca usaría el verbo tener para indicar que alguien está usando una prenda.
— Mi madre tiene una blusa azul, pero hoy lleva una de color rojo.


----------



## Peón

Creo que por estos sures es menos común "llevar" una prenda. Se dice "tiene una camiseta blanca" o "lleva puesta una camiseta". Del contexto se sabe cuando algo "se tiene" o "se lleva".

Saludos


----------



## mch55

¡Muchísimas gracias! Creo que finalmente los dos son aceptables, aunque  no sean usuales en todos los sitios, ¡gracias!


----------

